# looking for someone that can modify led off road lights



## nomadczm (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking for someone who can modify led off road lights. Need the standard led's replaced with 700nm led's, 20-25 watts total(per light) in a flood pattern.

I'm on a tight budget as these are for a non-profit sea turtle conservation project, so if it can be done to some cheaper china off road led lights & led's that would be ideal.

Also would be interested in a 12v corded spotlight with the same 700nm led's that can reach 50 meters or so.

I would need these lights shipped internationally to me in Mexico.

If anyone can do this please let me know with a estimated per light cost.

I have a verified and good standing US paypal/ebay account

thanks in advance.


----------

